
Peter Thiel Wants to Inject Himself with Young People's Blood - arrel
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/08/peter-thiel-wants-to-inject-himself-with-young-peoples-blood
======
Turing_Machine
There are dozens of medications made from human blood, which are used to treat
everything from infections to hemophilia. No one thinks anything about it (not
to mention all the people who get whole blood transfusions for surgery or
trauma).

This is just a hit piece that's been generated because Thiel has recently been
declared an Enemy of the State.

~~~
krapp
Peter Thiel has expressed public support for, and invested in, numerous life-
extension technologies such as human growth hormone and cryogenics. I doubt
either Vanity Fair or Inc Magazine (who published the original article[0])
just made up his quotes about an interest in parabiosis as well.

Calling it a "generated" (by that I assume you mean fabricated?) piece seems a
bit hyperbolic.

[0][http://www.inc.com/jeff-bercovici/peter-thiel-young-
blood.ht...](http://www.inc.com/jeff-bercovici/peter-thiel-young-blood.html)

~~~
Turing_Machine
No, by "generated" I meant "generated". If I'd meant "fabricated" I'd have
said it.

You can tell that this is a generated hit piece due to Thiel's politics by the
very first sentence, which begins "Trump delegate and Gawker bankrupter Peter
Thiel...".

~~~
krapp
I don't disagree with you that Vanity Fair is probably a bit anti-Thiel or
anti-right in general, but I don't know what "generated" is supposed to mean
in this context. I don't see a lot of mockery or ridicule in this particular
article.

I also don't know what the "hit piece" part is supposed to be. He is a Trump
delegate, he did finance Gawker's bankruptcy, he does espouse the ideals
presented in the article, and he has invested in life-extension technologies.
Can it be a hit piece if it's actually correct?

~~~
Turing_Machine
"He is a Trump delegate, he did finance Gawker's bankruptcy"

Both of which are totally irrelevant to the alleged topic under discussion.

~~~
krapp
The conflation of Thiel's libertarian ideals with his pursuit of life
extension technologies was made by Thiel himself, as quoted in the same
article:

    
    
         “I stand against confiscatory taxes, totalitarian collectives, 
        and the ideology of the inevitability of the death of every 
        individual,” he (Thiel) wrote in libertarian journal Cato 
        Unbound seven years ago.
    

The tone of the article doesn't seem to be mocking him, so I don't think it is
a hit piece. If Peter Thiel does literally believe that injecting himself with
the blood of young people will extend his life then blame him for that, not
the people reporting it.

------
melling
Maybe be he reads hacker news?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10621238](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10621238)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11887812](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11887812)

------
angersock
Can't even make this shit up.

Billionaire vampires.

~~~
exclusiv
That was my initial reaction too :) but his approach to trying to solve the
issues that result from aging is not unfounded.

